# help please



## Mr. Peppermint (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi everyone! this our situation
summer of 2014 our (I 601 & I 212) waivers were approved in only 3 1/2 months, no RFE required.
With the approvals, the Embassy also sent me a letter asking for evidence of our relationship in order to process the visa. But for two years,our lawyer has been inquiring with the embassy and even the senator inquired a couple of times. The response is always the same, the case is under review.
I've searched everywhere for cases like ours, but haven't found any.
How many more months/years is this going to take?
What else are we supposed to do? the embassy won't tell us anything, they said they don't need anything from me or my wife.It's so frustrating.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

None of what you posted gives any information but that you had to file waivers.


----------



## Mr. Peppermint (Jul 14, 2016)

twostep said:


> None of what you posted gives any information but that you had to file waivers.


the I 601 was for overstaying and the I 212 was for the deportation, sorry what other information can i post? can you ask some questions?
thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Are you applying for a visa? If so, which one and why?


----------



## Mr. Peppermint (Jul 14, 2016)

EVH said:


> Are you applying for a visa? If so, which one and why?


we applied for an IR-1 visa


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

When did you apply for the IR-1?

What application forms did you complete for the IR-1? How far have you got in the process?

Where is the applicant applying from?


----------



## Mr. Peppermint (Jul 14, 2016)

Crawford said:


> When did you apply for the IR-1?
> 
> What application forms did you complete for the IR-1? How far have you got in the process?
> 
> Where is the applicant applying from?


applied for the I-130 back in 2012, approved and had an interview in the london embassy in 2013, where i was denied and was told to apply for the waivers.
Applied for the waivers in 2014 and they were approved in the summer.
Now waiting for the instruction letter from the embassy for the last 2 years.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Turnips and blood

Did you file for DCF or Cr1? Did you have actual Info Pass appointments or just made a call? How do you communicate with your attorney? To what point have you paid him so far? Which State Senator are you talking about and what details do you have about his involvement, ....?


----------



## Mr. Peppermint (Jul 14, 2016)

twostep said:


> Turnips and blood
> 
> Did you file for DCF or Cr1? Did you have actual Info Pass appointments or just made a call? How do you communicate with your attorney? To what point have you paid him so far? Which State Senator are you talking about and what details do you have about his involvement, ....?


filed for CR-1
no calls (embassy doesn't allow it), just inquiries.
i communicate with my lawyer through emails.
payed until the conclusion of the waivers.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Why were you denied at the interview in London in 2013?

If you have not paid your attorney since the conclusion of the waivers, and/or he does not have a retainer from you, I doubt very much if he is doing much/if anything on your case.

Probably best to get another attorney and start again.


----------



## Mr. Peppermint (Jul 14, 2016)

Crawford said:


> Why were you denied at the interview in London in 2013?
> 
> If you have not paid your attorney since the conclusion of the waivers, and/or he does not have a retainer from you, I doubt very much if he is doing much/if anything on your case.
> 
> Probably best to get another attorney and start again.


i was denied because of the overstay and deportation.
the lawyer still contacts the embassy and the proof is he forwards their email reply.
why would i start again? the I-130 and the 2 waivers were approved?...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

So you visited your US boyfriend/girlfriend, and overstayed?
How long was your overstay?
Under which circumstances did you have to leave the US? (deportation is not that you voluntarily decided to buy a ticket back home and leave the US?)
Are you a white British person? Do you have any ties with countries that are not considered best friends of the US?
Were you ever convicted of something in US or UK (or somewhere else)?
How long were you in a relationship before deciding to get married?

I know, lots of questions, but just trying to find something that could play a role in the process.


----------



## Mr. Peppermint (Jul 14, 2016)

EVH said:


> So you visited your US boyfriend/girlfriend, and overstayed?
> How long was your overstay?
> Under which circumstances did you have to leave the US? (deportation is not that you voluntarily decided to buy a ticket back home and leave the US?)
> Are you a white British person? Do you have any ties with countries that are not considered best friends of the US?
> ...


i'm sorry, but i'm not trying to be rude, but i don't understand why are some of these questions relevant? The waivers took care of the overstay and deportation.
But ok i'll answer, overstayed 10 years, met wife on the ninth year.
Was driving one day and was too lazy to stop completely at the stop line. got pulled over by the cop car that was hiding in the corner. ICE was called, arrested and deported. i'm not a white british and yes i'm a muslim (i thought this could be the reason, but i see alot of muslims from all over the world getting approved in months).
I have never been arrested or convicted of any crimes anywhere in the world. Only traffic tickets which i've taken care off.
Married my wife 5 years after meeting her.
But let's say for the sake of argument, i was convicted of what ever or did something wrong. It's been 2 years now, wouldn't they find what ever they are looking for?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

If your waivers were indeed approved book an info pass at the London Embassy, have all your documentation with you. Change attorneys.


----------



## Mr. Peppermint (Jul 14, 2016)

twostep said:


> If your waivers were indeed approved book an info pass at the London Embassy, have all your documentation with you. Change attorneys.


How do you book an info pass appointment? i tried to do it online but it gave me 5 options
1- i need a form 
2-DNA sample
3-Biometrics
4- I-407 abandonment
5-collection of re entry permit

none of these options apply to me.
Also what do you mean by have all your documentation with you?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Frankfurt has stopped the program so it may have not be available in the UK anymore as well.


----------

